# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  متى يبدأ اليوم في الإسلام ؟!

## دحية الكلبي

سمعت الشيخ الحوالي يقول " أن اليوم يبدأ من غروب شمس إلى غروبها من اليوم التالي ، فهذا هو اليوم " 
لهذا نحن لدينا ان الليلة تسبق اليوم !! فنصلي التراويح منذ نرى الهلال ونعلم ان غداً يبدأ رمضان 
كيف نوفق بين ذلك وبين قوله عزوجل ( ولا الليل سابق النهار )

----------


## بدر الإدريسي

هذه الآية لا تعارض ما قاله 
فاليوم في اللغة مكون من الليل و النهار لكن هل اليوم يبدأ بالنهار أو بالليل فعند العرب يبدأ بالليل و هذا ما أقرته شريعتنا أما الآية التي ذكرتها فقال ابن كثير فيها وقوله: { وَلا اللَّيْلُ سَابِقُ النَّهَارِ } : يقول: لا ينبغي إذا كان الليلُ أن يكون ليل آخر حتى يكون النهار، فسلطان الشمس بالنهار، وسلطان القمر بالليل.
وقال الضحاك: لا يذهب الليل من هاهنا حتى يجيء النهار من هاهنا. وأومأ بيده إلى المشرق.
وقال مجاهد: { وَلا اللَّيْلُ سَابِقُ النَّهَارِ } يطلبان حثيثين، ينسلخ أحدهما من الآخر.
والمعنى في هذا: أنه لا فترة بين الليل والنهار، بل كل منهما يعقب الآخر بلا مهلة ولا تراخ؛ لأنهما مسخران دائبين يتطالبان طلبا حثِيثًا.
فهذه الآية تتحدث عن الإحكام الذي يسير به الكون و أنه لا يمكن للخلل أن يقع فيه فلا الليل يأتي قبل أوانه و لا النهار كذلك أما مسألة بما يبدأ اليوم هل بالنهار أم بالليل فالآية لم تتعرض لذلك و الله الموفق

----------


## ضاحى

* (         وَآيَةٌ لَّهُمْ اللَّيْلُ نَسْلَخُ         مِنْهُ النَّهَارَ فَإِذَا هُم         مُّظْلِمُونَ )
فالظلام جاء اخيرا لان النهار سابق له
هناك ادله كثيرة لا تحضرنى الآن
وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يبدأ اعتكافه بعد صلاه الفجر
*

----------


## أيوب بن عبدالله العماني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .

يرحمك الله .. لا يوجد تعارض حتى تحتاج لتوفيق !! .. لا مناسبة للآية التي جلبتها وتظنها معارضة بفتوى الشيخ نهائيا  ! 

أولا .. كلام الشيخ سفر - حفظه الله ونفع به - ليس وحيا وليس هو ممن لا ينطق عن الهوى .. هذا شئ .. ثانيا .. في المسألة كلام كثير قتله أعلام الإسلام بحثا ودراسة ولم يرسوا من أمواج خلافه على بر .. الشيخ سفر يقول إن النهار ينتهي بالمغرب وغيره قال ينتهي من الثلث الأول - ومعه في هذا أحاديث وأدلة جذلة - .. ومنهم من يرى أنها لمنتصف الليل .. وله في ذلك قياسات رائقة على النصوص .. ومنهم من يرى أنه من طلوع الفجر - وهو شاذ لا يؤبه له - .. وربما كان يقوي كلام الشيخ قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إذا أدبر النهار من هاهنا وأقبل الليل من هاهنا فقد أفطر الصائم " ( متفق عليه ) .. وهو كلام واضح وظاهر ولا يحتاج لأي شرح نهائيا .. وفيه الإخبار متى ينتهي النهار ومتى يبدأ الليل .. غاية الوضوح .. وذلك اظهر دليل على رجحان كلام الشيخ سفر ولا يلزم أن يكون هو  الحق في علم الله - الذي عنده في الغيب -  ولولا ذلك لما كان خلاف حتى لو كان كلام المخالفين مرجوحا ضعيفا .. ولكن يبقى خلافا عليه سواد كبير من المسلمين ولا يمكن أن ينطبق عليهم كلام رسول الله " إن يد الله مع الجماعة و من شذ شذ في النار " .. الأمر دقيق قليلا .. لأن كل ما كان فيه خلاف مبني على أدلة فإنه يفيد السعة وعدم التعنت بالتأثيم والتحريم لأن له أصلا من الخلاف مبنيا على نص .. أما آية ( ولا الليل سابق النهار ) .. فلا معنى ظاهر لها و علاقة لها بالأحكام التكليفية المتعلقة بالليل والنهار كتأخير صلاة العشاء ووقته الموسع من المضيق .. و غيرها من الفرعيات المتعلقة بهذا الخلاف .. إنما هذه الآية بسورة  ( يس ) قد سبقها كلام لربي يتحدث عن معرض وسياق الوعظ ثم النكير ثم الإقرار .. الأول في التوحيد و إنكار عبادة غير الله .. ( ومالي لا أعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون )   ثم  العقاب لمن عاند التوحيد (  إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون ) ثم الإقرار لله بالعظمة والجبروت والذي أمر بالتوحيد ثم عاقب على العناد ..ثم أخبرنا بعد ذلك بشئ من قدرته وعظمته لاستحقاق أن يوحده العباد ( وآية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار فإذا هم مظلمون ... والشمس تجري لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم ... والقمر قدرناه منازل حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم ... لا الشمس ينبغي لها أن تدرك القمر ولا الليل سابق النهار وكل في فلك يسبحون ) .. فهذه الآية أصلا لا تدور حول الأحكام التكليفية التي تترتب عليها العبادة وشرائعها .. بل هي آيات القدرة والإعجاز .. وحكى ابن قيم الجوزية في إعلام الموقعين عن رب العالمين عن ابن عباس كلاما رائقا حول هذا .. قال : تفسير القرآن على ثلاثة أوجه .. منه الظهر الذي يعلمه عامة الخلق .. ومنه ما لا يعلمه إلا الراسخون في العلم .. ومنه ما لا يعلمه إلا الله ( انتهى ) .. وهذه الآية في الحقيقة من المعاجيز الكبيرة التي لم يعلم أحد وقتها ما معناها .. لأنها أصلا تتحدث في سياق الحجة والإقرار والتعجيز .. واليوم عرفنا ما معنى ( كل في فلك يسبحون ) .. وعرفنا ما معنى قوله ( العرجون القديم ) لما دلنا الله على التلسكوبات والمسابير .. ولا زلنا نجهل أين هو مستقر الشمس في قوله تعالى ( والشمس تجري لمستقر لها ) .. لا بد أن معناها صحيح على الظاهر وما هو بمجاز ولا كناية ولا استعارة .. ولكن أين هو ؟ .. وأين هو الموضع الذي قال فيه رسول الله صلى الله عليه " إن الشمس تسجد تحت العرش " ( رواه الشيخان ) أين العرش  .. وكيف هيئة هذا السجود ؟! فهذه الآية أصلا لا علاقة لها بالأوقات ولا بتواقيت العبادات والاحكام .. ولا معنى ظاهر فيها يفصل هذه القضية .. وقد أغنانا الله بغيرها مما هو أوضح وأظهر في الدلالة .. وحتى سياق ذكرها لا يمت للأحكام بصلة وإنما ه تكميل لقضية عظيمة في الوحدانية والقدرة والإقرار لرب العالمين تبارك وتعالى .. والإستدلال بها لقضية خاصة دقيقة بينما معنى الآية عام جدا ولا يدل على شئ مخصوص ظاهر الدلالة .. لهو من التكلف الذي يمكن للواحد أن يستغني عنه بأدلة أخرى أظهر في الدلالة .. والله يوفق الجميع .

----------


## أبو معاذ حسين

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## بدر الإدريسي

> * (         وَآيَةٌ لَّهُمْ اللَّيْلُ نَسْلَخُ         مِنْهُ النَّهَارَ فَإِذَا هُم         مُّظْلِمُونَ )
> فالظلام جاء اخيرا لان النهار سابق له
> هناك ادله كثيرة لا تحضرنى الآن
> وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يبدأ اعتكافه بعد صلاه الفجر
> *


ما شاء الله على الفهم الدقيق 
أما تأملت قوله  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  نسلخ منه  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  فالنهار سلخ من الليل و ليس الليل هو الذي سلخ من النهار و لتفهم ذلك أكثر تأمل معي عندما نسلخ جلد البهيمة منها هل هي الأصل أم جلدها هو الأصل 
لذلك بارك الله فيك يجب أن تعلم أن الليل هو الأصل و النهار فوقه كالجلد فوق البهيمة فإذا سلخ النهار من الليل عاد الظلام
أما قولك كان النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ....
فأقول إن الاعتكاف  يبدأ قبل غروب الشمس ليلة الحادي والعشرين، وهو قول الجمهور، وأما حديث  عائشة أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى الفجر ثم دخل معتكفه فقد حمله الجمهور  على أن المراد أنه دخل المعتكف وانقطع فيه واختلى بنفسه بعد صلاته الصبح لا  أن ذلك وقت ابتداء الاعتكاف، بل كان من قبل الغروب معتكفا لابثا في  المسجد، حكاه النووي رحمه الله . فمن  نوى اعتكاف العشر الأواخر فإنه يدخل معتكفه قبل غروب الشمس من اليوم  العشرين، أي ليلة الحادي والعشرين، وهذا قول جمهور العلماء ومنهم الأئمة  الأربعة، ودليل ذلك ما رواه البخاري عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يعتكف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان. والعشر الأواخر تبدأ بغروب الشمس ليلة الحادي والعشرين.

وسئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين في "فتاوى الصيام" (ص 501) :متى يبتدئ  الاعتكاف ؟ 
 فأجاب : 
 "جمهور أهل العلم على أن ابتداء الاعتكاف من ليلة إحدى وعشرين لا  من فجر إحدى وعشرين ، وإن كان بعض العلماء ذهب إلى أن ابتداء الاعتكاف من فجر إحدى  وعشرين مستدلاًّ بحديث عائشة رضي الله عنها عند البخاري : ( فلما صلى الصبح دخل  معتكفه ) لكن أجاب الجمهور عن ذلك بأن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام انفرد من الصباح  عن الناس ، وأما نية الاعتكاف فهي من أول الليل ، لأن العشر الأواخر تبتدىء من غروب  الشمس يوم عشرين" اهـ . 
 وقال أيضاً (ص 503) : 
 "دخول المعتكِف للعشر الأواخر يكون دخوله عند غروب الشمس من ليلة  إحدى وعشرين ، وذلك لأن ذلك وقت دخول العشر الأواخر، وهذا لا يعارضه حديث عائشة لأن  ألفاظه مختلفة ، فيؤخذ بأقربها إلى المدلول اللغوي، وهو ما رواه البخاري (2041)  عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا قَالَتْ كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَعْتَكِفُ فِي كُلِّ رَمَضَان وَإِذَا صَلَّى  الْغَدَاةَ دَخَلَ مَكَانَهُ الَّذِي اعْتَكَفَ فِيهِ . 
 فقولها : ( وَإِذَا صَلَّى الْغَدَاةَ دَخَلَ مَكَانَهُ الَّذِي  اعْتَكَفَ فِيهِ ) يقتضي أنه سبق مكثُه دخولَه ( أي سبق مكثُه في المسجد دخولَه  مكان الاعتكاف ) ، لأن قولها: ( اعتكف ) فعل ماض ، والأصل استعماله في حقيقته اهـ .

----------


## بدر الإدريسي

و على كل حال فإن فعل النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  لا علاقة له هنا بتحديد السابق من النهار و الليل ...
فلم يفهم أحد من العلماء ما فهمته أنت و إنما الذي اختار منهم بدأ الاعتكاف من الفجر قال من فجر يوم الواحد و العشرين و لو كان فهم ما فهمته أنت لقال من فجر يوم العشرين و مع كل هذا فإن المراد و المقصود بالاعتكاف هو الليل و ليس النهار و إن كانت السنة تستوعبهما معا لأن الاعتكاف يستهدف ليلة القدر و تأمل  قول * أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ    ، رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ حيث قال : كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ يَعْتَكِفُ  الْعَشْرَ الأَوْسَطَ مِنْ شَهْرِ رَمَضَانَ , فَاعْتَكَفَ عَامًا حَتَّى  إِذَا كَانَتْ لَيْلَةُ إِحْدَى وَعِشْرِينَ وَهِيَ اللَّيْلَةُ الَّتِي  يَخْرُجُ مِنْ صُبْحَتِهَا مِنِ اعْتِكَافِهِ ، فَقَالَ : "   مَنْ كَانَ اعْتَكَفَ مَعِي فَلْيَعْتَكِفْ فِي الْعَشْرِ الأَوَاخِرِ  وَقَدْ رَأَيْتُ هَذِهِ اللَّيْلَةَ ثُمَّ أُنْسِيتُهَا , وَقَدْ  رَأَيْتُنِي أَسْجُدُ مِنْ صَبِيحَتِهَا فِي مَاءٍ وَطِينٍ ,  فَالْتَمِسُوهَا فِي الْعَشْرِ الأَوَاخِرِ ، وَالْتَمِسُوهَا فِي كُلِّ  وِتْرٍ "  . قال أَبُو سَعِيدٍ : فَأَمْطَرَتِ السَّمَاءُ مِنْ  تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةِ وَكَانَ الْمَسْجِدُ عَلَى عَرِيشٍ فَوَكَفَ ,  فَأَبْصَرَتْ عَيْنَايَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  انْصَرَفَ وَعَلَى جَبْهَتِهِ وَأَنْفِهِ أَثَرُ الْمَاءِ وَالطِّينِ مِنْ  صَبِيحَةِ إِحْدَى وَعِشْرِينَ .*

----------


## أيوب بن عبدالله العماني

بالخطأ .. معذرة

----------


## ضاحى

*كما قلت الله تعالى قال { ‏فإذا هم مظلمون‏} فدل على ان الذى يأتى بعد النهار هو الليل فالنهار سابق له لان الظلام جاء آخر شئ
وقال تعالى{ ‏يغشي الليل النهار يطلبه حثيثاً‏}وبهذه الآيه يتبين ان الذى يأتى أولا هو النهار ثم يغشى الله تعالى عليه الليل فيطلبه ليغطيه
{يكور الليل على النهار ويكور النهار على    الليل}وهنا أيضا النهار أتى أولا ثم يكور الله تعالى عليه الليل
"يولج الليل في النهار ويولج النهار في الليل"وهنا ايضا النهار أتى اولا ثم يولج الله تعالى الليل فيه*

*ومسألة الاعتكاف واضحة وهي ان الاعتكاف يبدأ بعد صلاة الفجر والا لو كان اليوم يبدأ بغروب الشمس لبدأ اعتكافه من بعد صلاه المغرب
والاعتكاف يبدأ من بعد صلاه فجر اليوم الواحد والعشرين وليس كما زعمت انت اننى اقول من يوم العشرين لأن الليل يتبع النهار فنهار اليوم الواحد والعشرين يتبعه ليل الواحد والعشرين لأن الليل لا يسبق النهار أما انت فتجعل الليل يسبق النهار وهو مخالف لقول الله تعالى ولا الليل سابق النهار
وما جئت به من فتاوى فهي مبنيه على ان الليل سابق للنهار وما بني على خطأ فهو خطأ*



*وممن قال يبدأ الاعتكاف من بعد صلاة فجر اليوم الواحد والعشرين، وهي رواية عن أحمد ، وقول الأوزاعي وابن المنذر  ، واختيار ابن القيم  ، والصنعاني ، وابن باز
فاليوم الشرعي يبدأ بطلوع الفجر وليس بغروب الشمس فاليوم الشرعي أوله نهار وآخره ليل وليس كما يعتقد الناس ان اليوم الشرعي يبدأ بغروب الشمس*

ونقلك   كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَعْتَكِفُ فِي  كُلِّ رَمَضَان وَإِذَا صَلَّى  الْغَدَاةَ دَخَلَ مَكَانَهُ الَّذِي  اعْتَكَفَ فِيهِ . 
 فقولها : ( وَإِذَا صَلَّى الْغَدَاةَ دَخَلَ مَكَانَهُ الَّذِي   اعْتَكَفَ فِيهِ )*هذا يعود على قولها يعتكف فى كل رمضان أي انه يدخل مكانه  الذى يعتكف فيه فى كل رمضان وليس كما فهم البعض*
*ويدل على ذلك ايضا*
*" كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ   يَعْتَكِفُ فِي كُلِّ رَمَضَانٍ ، وَإِذَا صَلَّى الْغَدَاةَ دَخَلَ  مَكَانَهُ الَّذِي اعْتَكَفَ فِيهِ ، قَالَ : فَاسْتَأْذَنَتْ  هُ  عَائِشَةُ   أَنْ تَعْتَكِفَ ، فَأَذِنَ لَهَا ، فَضَرَبَتْ فِيهِ قُبَّةً ،  فَسَمِعَتْ بِهَا  حَفْصَةُ  ، فَضَرَبَتْ قُبَّةً ، وَسَمِعَتْ  زَيْنَبُ   بِهَا ، فَضَرَبَتْ قُبَّةً أُخْرَى ، فَلَمَّا انْصَرَفَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِنَ الْغَدَاةِ ، أَبْصَرَ أَرْبَعَ  قِبَابٍ ، فَقَالَ : مَا هَذَا ؟ فَأُخْبِرَ خَبَرَهُنَّ ، فَقَالَ : مَا  حَمَلَهُنَّ عَلَى هَذَا آلْبِرُّ ، انْزِعُوهَا فَلَا أَرَاهَا ،  فَنُزِعَتْ فَلَمْ يَعْتَكِفْ فِي رَمَضَانَ ، حَتَّى اعْتَكَفَ فِي آخِرِ  الْعَشْرِ مِنْ شَوَّالٍ "**والشاهد فلما انصرف من صلاه الغداه ابصر اربع قباب فاعائشه ام المؤمنين استأذنته ان تعتكف بعد الصلاه اي صلاه الفجر ولو كان الاعتكاف يبدأ من بعد صلاه المغرب لاستأذنته وقت صلاه المغرب فدل هذا ان اليوم الشرعي يبدأ من طلوع الفجر وليس من غروب الشمس*

----------


## بدر الإدريسي

أما تأملت قوله  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  نسلخ منه  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:   فالنهار سلخ من الليل و ليس الليل هو الذي سلخ من النهار و لتفهم ذلك أكثر  تأمل معي عندما نسلخ جلد البهيمة منها هل هي الأصل أم جلدها هو الأصل 
لذلك بارك الله فيك يجب أن تعلم أن الليل هو الأصل و النهار فوقه كالجلد فوق البهيمة فإذا سلخ النهار من الليل عاد الظلام
المصدر :  http://majles.alukah.net/t119694/#ixzz2dNwW5DPK

----------


## بدر الإدريسي

> *كما قلت الله تعالى قال { ‏فإذا هم مظلمون‏} فدل على ان الذى يأتى بعد النهار هو الليل فالنهار سابق له لان الظلام جاء آخر شئ
> وقال تعالى{ ‏يغشي الليل النهار يطلبه حثيثاً‏}وبهذه الآيه يتبين ان الذى يأتى أولا هو النهار ثم يغشى الله تعالى عليه الليل فيطلبه ليغطيه
> {يكور الليل على النهار ويكور النهار على    الليل}وهنا أيضا النهار أتى أولا ثم يكور الله تعالى عليه الليل
> "يولج الليل في النهار ويولج النهار في الليل"وهنا ايضا النهار أتى اولا ثم يولج الله تعالى الليل فيه*
> 
> *ومسألة الاعتكاف واضحة وهي ان الاعتكاف يبدأ بعد صلاة الفجر والا لو كان اليوم يبدأ بغروب الشمس لبدأ اعتكافه من بعد صلاه المغرب
> والاعتكاف يبدأ من بعد صلاه فجر اليوم الواحد والعشرين وليس كما زعمت انت اننى اقول من يوم العشرين لأن الليل يتبع النهار فنهار اليوم الواحد والعشرين يتبعه ليل الواحد والعشرين لأن الليل لا يسبق النهار أما انت فتجعل الليل يسبق النهار وهو مخالف لقول الله تعالى ولا الليل سابق النهار
> وما جئت به من فتاوى فهي مبنيه على ان الليل سابق للنهار وما بني على خطأ فهو خطأ*
> 
> ...


افهم ما تنقل قبل أن تنقل و حقق قبل أن تهجم و لاتكن حاطب ليل و اتق الله في كلام الله و تذكر قول رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:   ( من قال في القرآن بغير علم فليتبوأ مقعده من  النار )

----------


## فواز أبوخالد

بما أن الأدلة من القران والسنة على بداية اليوم مختلف في تفسيرها
ولم تحسم المسألة .. إذا هي متروكة لما تعارف الناس عليه
وبالتالي لمعرفة الصحيح من الأقوال نرجع 
لما تعارف الناس عليه فنقول :
لو قابلت بدويا لايقرأ ولايكتب .. في أي مكان من العالم العربي .. لم
يسمع بتلك الخلافات .. ولا يعرف توقيت جرينتش ..
وقابلته عصر يوم الجمعة وسألته في أي يوم نحن لقال لك نحن في
يوم الجمعة وكذلك إجابته بعد المغرب وبعد منتصف الليل الى أن يطلع
الفجر .. فبعد ذلك يقول لك اليوم السبت .. إذا المتعارف عليه لدى
الناس الطبيعيين .. أقصد غير المثقفين .. هو أن اليوم يبدأ بطلوع الفجر
ألسنا نقول .. وبدأ فجر يومٍ جديد ..!

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> و تذكر قول رسول الله   ( من قال في القرآن بغير علم فليتبوأ مقعده من  النار )


بورك فيك أخي ، الحديث قد نسبته إليه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لكنه لا يثبت عنه : 
أخرجه الترمذي ( 2950 ) وأحمد ( 1 / 269 و293 و323 و327 ) ، وأبو داود في "سننه" برواية أبي الحسن ابن العبد كما في "تحفة الأشراف" 4/423 ، والنسائي في "الكبرى" (8085) ، وأبو يعلى في " مسنده " ( 2585 ) ، والطبري 1/34 ،
 والطبراني (12392) ، والبغوي (118) ، والواحدي في " أسباب النزول " ( ص 4 ) والبغوي في " شرح السنة " ( 117 - 119 )  ، وابن عساكر في " تاريخ دمشق " ( 14 / 355 / 2 ) وغيرهم من طرق عن عبد الأعلى أبي عامر الثعلبي عن سعيد بن جبير عن عبد الله بن عباس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره .
وإسناده ضعيف ، فإن مداره على عبد الأعلى بن عامر الثعلبي ، وقد ضعفه أحمد ، وأبو زرعة ، وابن سعد ، وقال أبو حاتم ، وابن معين ، والنسائي ، والدارقطني : ليس بالقوي . وقال الحافظ : صدوق يهم .وقال الحافظ أيضا في التهذيب : وصحح له الحاكم وهو من تساهله .
وانظر تضعيف اللألباني للحديث ( 1783 ) وقد ضعفه محققو المسند أيضا .
دمت في أمان الله .

----------


## بدر الإدريسي

> بورك فيك أخي ، الحديث قد نسبته إليه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لكنه لا يثبت عنه : 
> أخرجه الترمذي ( 2950 ) وأحمد ( 1 / 269 و293 و323 و327 ) ، وأبو داود في "سننه" برواية أبي الحسن ابن العبد كما في "تحفة الأشراف" 4/423 ، والنسائي في "الكبرى" (8085) ، وأبو يعلى في " مسنده " ( 2585 ) ، والطبري 1/34 ،
>  والطبراني (12392) ، والبغوي (118) ، والواحدي في " أسباب النزول " ( ص 4 ) والبغوي في " شرح السنة " ( 117 - 119 )  ، وابن عساكر في " تاريخ دمشق " ( 14 / 355 / 2 ) وغيرهم من طرق عن عبد الأعلى أبي عامر الثعلبي عن سعيد بن جبير عن عبد الله بن عباس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره .
> وإسناده ضعيف ، فإن مداره على عبد الأعلى بن عامر الثعلبي ، وقد ضعفه أحمد ، وأبو زرعة ، وابن سعد ، وقال أبو حاتم ، وابن معين ، والنسائي ، والدارقطني : ليس بالقوي . وقال الحافظ : صدوق يهم .وقال الحافظ أيضا في التهذيب : وصحح له الحاكم وهو من تساهله .
> وانظر تضعيف اللألباني للحديث ( 1783 ) وقد ضعفه محققو المسند أيضا .
> دمت في أمان الله .


لقد اعتمدت على الإمام الترمذي في تحسينه لهذا الحديث 
و اعتمدت على استشهاد ابن تيمية به و كذلك فعل ابن كثير و غيرهم من الأئمة

----------


## بدر الإدريسي

> بما أن الأدلة من القران والسنة على بداية اليوم مختلف في تفسيرها
> ولم تحسم المسألة .. إذا هي متروكة لما تعارف الناس عليه
> وبالتالي لمعرفة الصحيح من الأقوال نرجع 
> لما تعارف الناس عليه فنقول :
> لو قابلت بدويا لايقرأ ولايكتب .. في أي مكان من العالم العربي .. لم
> يسمع بتلك الخلافات .. ولا يعرف توقيت جرينتش ..
> وقابلته عصر يوم الجمعة وسألته في أي يوم نحن لقال لك نحن في
> يوم الجمعة وكذلك إجابته بعد المغرب وبعد منتصف الليل الى أن يطلع
> الفجر .. فبعد ذلك يقول لك اليوم السبت .. إذا المتعارف عليه لدى
> ...


اللهم ارحم جهلنا
و من قال أنه قد اختلف في تفسيرها 
اجمع بارك الله فيك أقوال العلماء في هذه المسألة و لا تخلط الكوع بالكرسوع فإن اختلاف العلماء متى يبدأ الاعتكاف مبني علي اختلافهم في الآثار الواردة في ذلك و إن كانوا متفقين على أن اليوم يبدأ من الليل

----------


## فواز أبوخالد

> اللهم ارحم جهلنا
> و من قال أنه قد اختلف في تفسيرها 
> اجمع بارك الله فيك أقوال العلماء في هذه المسألة و لا تخلط الكوع بالكرسوع فإن اختلاف العلماء متى يبدأ الاعتكاف مبني علي اختلافهم في الآثار الواردة في ذلك و إن كانوا متفقين على أن اليوم يبدأ من الليل





بما أنهم متفقين كما تقول .. إذا سؤال صاحب الموضوع :
متى يبدأ اليوم في الإسلام .. لامعنى له ...!
والأعضاء المشاركين كانوا يتحدثون عن غير الموضوع
المطروح للنقاش .. يا أخي كان نبهتم لذلك ...!؟



..

----------


## دحية الكلبي

هذا الجواب في موقع الإسلام سؤال وجواب :
الليلة في العرف الشرعي تتبع النهار الذي يليها
More Sharing ServicesShare Share on facebook Share on twitter Share on myspace Share on email Share on print
السؤال: توفي والدي من يومين رحمه الله ، أريد أن أعرف ما هي السور الكريمة التي ورد فيها أنها تفيد المتوفَّى في قبره وتقيه العذاب . وقد توفي الساعة الواحدة صباح السبت ، هل هذه تعتبر ليلة الجمعة ، أي قبل الفجر ، حيث يسمى قبل الفجر الثلث الأخير من الليل ، أم ليلة الجمعة هي نهاية يوم الخميس ، هذا سؤال أيضا يحيرني في ليلة القدر دائما في رمضان ، كل سنة أحتار ، هل ليلة القدر هي بعد تحقق العلامات في صبيحتها ، أي الحديث الذي ورد فيه علامات ليلة القدر وقد ذكر صبيحتها ، هل صبيحتها يعني بعد انقضاء ليلة القدر ويأتي الصبح ومعه العلامات كي نعلم أن الليلة انتهت ، أم ينبه إن الليلة اليوم ، وأن صبيحتها يعني قبل ليلة القدر ، يعني نهار الليلة ؟




الجواب :
الحمد لله
أولا :
لم يرد في السنة النبوية أن هناك سورا معينة ، أو آيات مخصوصة ، أو أذكارًا محددة إذا قرأها الأحياء على الأموات كان لها أثر في التثبيت عند السؤال في البرزخ ، أو وقاية الميت من عذاب القبر ، وأعظم ما ينتفع به الميت في هذا المقام ، من عمل الأحياء : دعاؤهم واستغفارهم له.
وقد سبق في موقعنا ذكر العديد من الإجابات التي تبين ضعف جميع ما ورد في فضل قراءة سورة " يس " خاصة ، فإن بعض الناس يعتقدون لهذه السورة أثرا خاصا في التخفيف عن الميت في قبره ، فيقرؤونها بعد الدفن على القبر ، في حين أن ذلك لم يثبت في السنة النبوية ، فيرجى مراجعة الأجوبة ذوات الأرقام الآتية : (6460) ، (82800) ، (75894) ، (72201).


ثانيا :
الليلة في عرف العرب والشريعة الإسلامية تتبع اليوم الذي بعدها ، وليس اليوم الذي قبلها ، والشواهد على ذلك كثيرة ، لكن أظهرها ما يراه الناس في مواسم العبادات ، فمثلا :
1- رؤية هلال رمضان تعني دخول الشهر الفضيل ، وتلاحظ أن تلك الليلة تعتبر من رمضان ، ويصلي فيها المسلمون صلاة التراويح .
2- رؤية هلال عيد الفطر تعني انتهاء رمضان ودخول شهر شوال ، فيترك المسلمون في تلك الليلة صلاة التراويح . 
فإذا جاء في النص الشرعي ذكر ليلة الجمعة ، أو ليلة العيد ، أو غيرها : فالمقصود بها الليلة في العرف الشرعي السابق . 
وهكذا الأمر بالنسبة لليلة القدر ، وقد ورد حديث صحيح صريح يدل على أن الصبح تابع لليلة التي قبله ، وهو حديث أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه : ( أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم كَانَ يَعْتَكِفُ فِي الْعَشْرِ الأَوْسَطِ مِنْ رَمَضَانَ ، فَاعْتَكَفَ عَامًا ، حَتَّى إِذَا كَانَ لَيْلَةَ إِحْدَى وَعِشْرِينَ ، وَهِىَ اللَّيْلَةُ الَّتِي يَخْرُجُ مِنْ صَبِيحَتِهَا مِنِ اعْتِكَافِهِ قَالَ : مَنْ كَانَ اعْتَكَفَ مَعِي فَلْيَعْتَكِفِ الْعَشْرَ الأَوَاخِرَ ، وَقَدْ أُرِيتُ هَذِهِ اللَّيْلَةَ ثُمَّ أُنْسِيتُهَا ، وَقَدْ رَأَيْتُنِي أَسْجُدُ فِي مَاءٍ وَطِينٍ مِنْ صَبِيحَتِهَا ، فَالْتَمِسُوهَا فِي الْعَشْرِ الأَوَاخِرِ ، وَالْتَمِسُوهَا فِي كُلِّ وِتْرٍ . فَمَطَرَتِ السَّمَاءُ تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةَ ، وَكَانَ الْمَسْجِدُ عَلَى عَرِيشٍ فَوَكَفَ الْمَسْجِدُ ، فَبَصُرَتْ عَيْنَاي رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم عَلَى جَبْهَتِهِ أَثَرُ الْمَاءِ وَالطِّينِ ، مِنْ صُبْحِ إِحْدَى وَعِشْرِينَ ) 
رواه البخاري (2027) ومسلم (1167)
فتأمل قوله : ( يخرج من صبيحتها )، وقوله : ( من صبح إحدى وعشرين ) لتستدل على أن الصبح تابع لليلة الفائتة . 
يقول الإمام القرطبي رحمه الله – في تفسير قوله تعالى : (وَوَاعَدْنَا مُوسَى ثَلَاثِينَ لَيْلَةً وَأَتْمَمْنَاهَ  ا بِعَشْرٍ فَتَمَّ مِيقَاتُ رَبِّهِ أَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً ) الأعراف/142 -:
" دلت الآية أيضا على أن التاريخ يكون بالليالي دون الأيام ، لقوله تعالى : ( ثَلاثِينَ لَيْلَةً )؛ لأن الليالي أوائل الشهور ، وبها كانت الصحابة رضي الله عنهم تخبر عن الأيام ، حتى روي عنها أنها كانت تقول : صمنا خمسا مع رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، والعجم تخالف في ذلك فتحسب بالأيام ؛ لأن معولها على الشمس " انتهى من " الجامع لأحكام القرآن " (7/267)


ثالثا :
بهذا يتبين أن من توفي الساعة الواحدة صباح السبت ، فقد توفي في عرف الشرع " ليلة السبت "، وليس " ليلة الجمعة "، فلا يشمله حديث عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص مرفوعا : ( مَا مِنْ مُسْلِمٍ يَمُوتُ يَوْمَ الْجُمُعَةِ أَوْ لَيْلَةَ الْجُمُعَةِ إِلَّا وَقَاهُ اللَّهُ فِتْنَةَ الْقَبْرِ ) رواه الترمذي (1074) وحسنه الألباني في " صحيح الترمذي " . 
هذا ، مع أن أن هذا الحديث مختلف في تصحيحه وتضعيفه بين علماء الحديث ، والأكثرون على ضعفه . 
للتوسع في تخريجه يرجى مراجعة الرابط الآتي :
ط¶ط¹ظپ ط*ط¯ظ?ط« ظپط¶ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆط? ظ?ظˆظ… ط§ظ„ط¬ظ…ط¹ط© - ط§ظ„ط¯ظƒط?ظˆط± ط³ط¹ط¯ ط¨ظ† ط¹ط¨ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط*ظ…ظ?ط¯ - ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ ط§ظ„ط¥طµط¯ط§ط±  §ط? ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط§ط¨  ظ‚ط§ط? - ط´ط¨ظƒط© ط§ظ„ط£ظ„ظˆظƒط©
والله أعلم .


===========

----------


## دحية الكلبي

لعل أقرب ما يجاب عنه في الآية هو تفسير ابن كثير رحمه الله  كما في الرد الأول على الموضوع ، ومعناه أن الليل لا ينفلت من النهار فلا يأتي نهار إلا ووراءه ليل  وهكذا ، بغض النظر ماهي حسبتنا لبداية اليوم ، والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> لقد اعتمدت على الإمام الترمذي في تحسينه لهذا الحديث 
> و اعتمدت على استشهاد ابن تيمية به و كذلك فعل ابن كثير و غيرهم من الأئمة


قال المناوي في فيض القدير :
ثم إن فيه من جميع جهاته عبد الأعلى بن عامر الكوفي قال أحمد وغيره : ضعيف، وردوا تصحيح الترمذي له.

----------

